# Does your cat follow you around?



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Leo is an indoor cat. He used to go outside but an incident with a aggressive snake and the death of his brother made me feel uncomfortable with letting him outside. He didn't like it at first but he's adjusted just fine now. 

Before he was really aloof, he liked me, liked to cuddle occasionally but for the most part he was camped out on his favorite perch when inside. 

Now he follows me everywhere. I go to the bathroom and he sits at my feet. I take a bath and he curls up in my bathroom plants watching me. He sits on the counter when I wash dishes. He's never more then 5ft away from me at any given time. If I have the audacity to go outside or close a door he gets very vocal yelling at me and clawing the door. He still doesn't like to cuddle on my lap for long. He lets me pet him for maybe 10 minutes before moving away but still within arms reach. He watches my every move. He's extremely protective. We had a huge typhoon blow through a few weeks ago. He stayed up all night at attention by my head with his hair sticking straight out. He actually hissed at my husband when he tried to move him. It was odd, even my husband joked about how he was acting like a body guard. 

None of this bothers me. I'm a little worried though that it might be an anxiety issue? Maybe lonely? Missing his brother? Or maybe we've just developed a closer bond now that he's inside all the time. IDK Do a lot of cats act like this? It's only with me, he's still snotty and aloof with the other family members. LOL


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Both my girls follow me around. I have a double shadow! Evie in particular will not be anywhere but by my side, if I move and she doesn't realise she gets panicky and does her 'lost meeeeow' until I call and she comes running. Evie and Mitzi like to wander round with me, gather at my feet and curl up in the same room as me.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that is sooo precious. I'm sorry, I don't know if it's anxiety though. Hopefully more will answer.

Maxie used to always be in the same room as me, though she only wanted to cuddle when SHE wanted to cuddle, haha. She never slept with me. She likes her cat stand to sleep on. Though now that I got a brand new kitten (Lexie), recently Maxie has been alot more interested in her of course.

I felt a bit of a pang of sadness, as I love when Maxie does her special things with me, (like paw at me for me to pick her up when I'm sitting her typing at the computer, lol) She's been pre-occupied though, so it hasn't happened as much.


.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't been anywhere in my apartment alone in 4 years.......


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

MowMow said:


> *I haven't been anywhere in my apartment alone in 4 years......*.


 
LOL! Same here....all six of my cats seem to migrate to whatever room of the house I'm in. Ella is like a permanent fur coat on my legs, ha-ha.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I joke that the phrase "Like trying to herd cats" is clearly inaccurate, because I can "herd" Apollo anywhere with ease! He follows me around a lot, especially if I just got home or if he's hungry.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Yah, like others here, she follows me everywhere.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My Baby Oreo usually follows me from one room to the next. I think she just wants to be wherever I am. Even though she may not necessarily be right next to me, she has to be in the same room. My Little Pumpkin just started doing the same and I think it's adorable. They must love me as I love them!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, when they hear the treat bag shaking...lol

Or when I am being lectured that dinner or breakfast is late.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Treize is quite independant. 

Patch is almost always within 2 meters away from me.


----------



## Furball (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had several that would follow me both in and outside. One would follow me all over the farm like a loyal dog. It does concern me though that you've now confined your cat to the inside of the house and its now developed this behaviour.

If you've kept a cat inside all its life it doesn't really know what its missing but if its been an outdoor cat and then kept indoors it doesn't understand why. I would say your cat may be suffering in silence with severe boredom. You are literally its only entertainment in life now.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa follows me around a lot at the house. 

Vinnie and Francis will follow my older sister around at times too.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Lola follows me around everywhere, (even if she seems settled in for a nap, if I go to the bathroom she will jump up and run in with me). While we have a close bond, I think it has less to do with her feelings for me and more with her personality. She is a Supervisor Cat through and through, anything that goes on within her apartment must be supervised. It's possible that now that your cat is an indoor cat he has decided to take up a new hobby to fill his time, supreme supervising. If he's new to the role, he may be frustrated when you go out of his supervision range. When I first got Lola she was very upset every time I took a shower, she tried to follow me into the shower a few times but decided she did NOT want to be in there, but she did want to monitor my activities. It was frustrating for her at first, but now she will just on the bath mat and wait for me to get out.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Kitty follows me EVERYWHERE! Sitting on the couch, washing dishes, going into other rooms, practically anywhere.
(But not outside) lol


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Finnick follows me around everywhere, especially if he's just woken up or is wanting attention. He'll stay at my heels or sit in between my legs while I'm standing and doing whatever. When I sit, he'll immediately get in my lap. When he's more awake or playful, both him and his sister will follow me to whatever room I'm in. They like to play in areas that I'm in (which is fine by me - easier to keep watch over them).


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh yes. Lucky follows me everywhere. Hubby says he just loves me so much! Won't go outside, which is great. But waits by the door for me to come back. After Hubby gets up & feeds him, he comes back in the bedroom & waits for me if I'm not up yet, then, (you guessed it) follows me wherever I head. Lays on my feet in the bathroom; outside the bathroom door if I close it while showering; etc etc etc. 

(Our last cat would follow us when going for a walk & back) 

I thought of this as more of a dog thing, following; but sounds like it's a common thread with our cats!:shock:


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Well! I really thought it was a little more uncommon then it appears to be, LOL I'm sure that some of it is boredom. I'm looking into making some sort of outdoor enclosure for him to play in. I refuse to let him outside on his own though. My cats were bitten by a very poisonous snake 3 times within weeks of each other. His brother couldn't handle the second bite and died right in front of me despite rushing him to the vet for treatment. I will not go through that again. He can be bored, at least he's alive.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

monsters mom said:


> Well! I really thought it was a little more uncommon then it appears to be, LOL I'm sure that some of it is boredom. I'm looking into making some sort of outdoor enclosure for him to play in. I refuse to let him outside on his own though. My cats were bitten by a very poisonous snake 3 times within weeks of each other. His brother couldn't handle the second bite and died right in front of me despite rushing him to the vet for treatment. I will not go through that again. He can be bored, at least he's alive.


 How awful! Yes, keep him in. You'll get used to being stalked I imagine.:crazy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Furball said:


> If you've kept a cat inside all its life it doesn't really know what its missing but if its been an outdoor cat and then kept indoors it doesn't understand why. I would say your cat may be suffering in silence with severe boredom. You are literally its only entertainment in life now.


Good grief. Former outdoor cats do just fine indoors. And suffer in silence? Have you *met* cats? 

Leo sounds like he's adjusting just fine. He sounds adorable! My girls like to sit on the counter while I do dishes, too. I have four little shadows, but they have different times and rooms they like to be in with me. Because my house is cut in half at times, Charlee can't always follow me, and it annoys her. I wish she _would _suffer in silence.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

So do mine from time to time. 


Yes former outdoor cats can be made indoor. Its hard but they have to get used to it.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Ringo generally goes everywhere I do indoors. He's lying right beside me right now. If I go into the bathroom, he's there; kitchen, etc etc. When I'm in bed and I roll over onto my back he takes that as his cue to hop onto my chest and lick my face.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, Blaze loves following us everywhere. He doesn't get as much of a chance these days but he always wants to be in the room we're in.

Blacky is independent however she loves following my father and me around when we're in the yard, sometimes even on walks. She'll stop what she's doing and follow us around.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky Raccoon loves to follow me around, he comes when i call him, he greets me at the door, and he talks to me


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been followed from room to room for 18 years by my cats.. Sherbert has even once or twice gone to the extreme as to sit on "the mommy shelf" while I was soaking in the tub before. 

I am sure that anyone who says cats are not as interested in what we do as much as we are never owned a cat. I am waiting for mine to learn to use a camera and subscript to Youtube ...

I really doubt its boredom as much as something new.. and you know about curiosity and cats..


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

When Ginger is awake he is my shadow! He is funny when im on the phone, or have a hot cuppa just about to take a sip, he see's my hands and pushes his head into them full force! The amount of times ive gone to take a sip, and ended up with a gulp in countless! The times ive dropped the phone cause he is nudging my hand is countless too! When he's sleeping, he will stay put either on my bed or the couch


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Do my cats follow me around? 

*snort*

I feel like the proverbial pied piper of cats! I can't go anywhere in my house without a 24-legged escort, and I have a very large apartment, with 3 bedrooms (or a bedroom, a storage room and an office), a library, a large kitchen and a 27' x 14' foot living room with more cat trees than people furniture! Even with all that space in which they could spread out and enjoy themselves, they still congregate wherever I am, and leap up and follow me as I move from room to room.

Sometimes it's frustrating, and I've become crazy obsessive about not opening the front door until I know the outside door is fully closed (after one too many close calls!), but most of the time it's amusing. I am never alone, and very much loved. And the greeting I receive whenever I come home is awesome! *chuckle*

AC


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky loves to follow me around  Although, sometimes it can be annoying(but cute) how attached he is because he will cry when he can't find me in the house or if i'm outside and he can see me through the screen.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 5 house cats who believe it is their job to be with me at all times....even teh barn cats follow me.

Jakers my one cat will come out on a field hack with the horses...if we start to canter...he will cut across the field and meet us on the other side..lol.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I have two that like to be in the same room as I am - even when I get up at night to use the restroom - they both come along and sit watching til I'm done - LoL.


----------

